# at last, here's my baby.



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

http://members.cardomain.com/azkicker0027
 let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

great lookin ride! those rims you have are unique! nice rear end too, gotta love those tails.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

Nice car, but not diggin the color of the rims. Gunmetal grey would look good on those wheels, everything else looks good!

James


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

nice ride man..


----------



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

sick ass ride dude i love those wheels


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

thanks a lot guys, i know the rims are a bit too much, but it was on sale and i needed a new pair, and yes, it's as white as rice.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i might make it in this site http://www.riceboypage.com/


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

hope not.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

more pics added, although the car wasn't clean when i took this, it was the morning earlier, THANK YOU HOUSTON WEATHER, anyway let me all know what y'all think.


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> *i might make it in this site http://www.riceboypage.com/ *


Try http://riceornot.ricecop.com 

I like the rims though...

-PC


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

hey man .. nice work .:thumbup: 

btw, how much was the SE-R rear axle , and how hard was the swap?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it was $146 with the calipers, had to rebuild calipers, purchase new brake lines, park brake cables, rotors, brake hardware, all oem stuff, got good discount at my dealer(former employer).


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

nice ride! love the wheels


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looking good... keep it up


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

check out gtsboy's front, on his ride, very nice, that's factory right??


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

yup thats all OEM..

GTS boy has a Sentra GTS...


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

yup all came from the factory


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

can you guys pull up the part numbers for that front bumper and see if i can cross it with the usdm stuff??? or maybe at least order it.


----------



## stealth_b13 (Jun 14, 2002)

SUPERCHARGED!!!!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's more believeable on the car than on the truck.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

"night" pics now included.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

added more pics, with some from the latest HNE meet, please check it out.


----------

